# Recommended companies for EO



## jfauc (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,
I've purchased EOs from Mountain Rose Herbs and Bramble Berry, and Peppermint EO and Ylang Ylang from Now on Amazon.  I've had no issues with any of them, but I'd like to know I'm getting the best value for quality and I'm nervous about using other companies.  I've searched reviews, but I know you have to be somewhat careful, as unhappy people post more than the happy ones, in general.  But I'm considering WSP, Lebermuth, and Elements Bath and Body.  Any advice?  Thanks!


----------



## PrairieLights (Jan 22, 2015)

I only use wellingtonfragrance.com - Excellent quality - have used them for many years. I did get a gc to BB over the summer and purchased a few there - and they were "dirty" compared to Wellington. Just my experience and opinion.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2015)

I would go to New Directions Aromatics. I tried Wellington as they are local and I can pick up but I wasn't impressed by their EO's or FO's they are hit or miss for sure. Of course that was 4 years ago. I don't use them anymore.

I have been getting quite a few of my EO's via soapmaking co-ops and have been extremely pleased with the prices and quality. There are a few groups on Facebook.

I've not tried Lebermuth. I find WSP and Brambleberry's are nice but they are a bit more pricey in my opinion. 

I'm sure others will pop in with their suggestions.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 22, 2015)

I use Camden Grey and New Directions Aromatics. I got a couple from Nature's Garden when I first started playing with EOs, but they don't have a wide variety and are more expensive.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 22, 2015)

Liberty Naturals has a great selection and excellent prices.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have used Bulk Apothecary, NDA and Liberty Naturals for most, WSP and BB in a pinch. I can't really say any are bad. I think I prefer NDA.


----------



## true blue (Jan 22, 2015)

1- Liberty Naturals
2- New Directions
3- Camden Grey
Those are my 3 go-to EO suppliers (I don't do FO's so I'm no help there). I really like New Directions, but Liberty Naturals just has an awesome selection. As for Camden Grey ... I've never had a problem with them, but have heard some not-so-good stories ... I'm just extremely careful to  order exactly.  I plug the prices of the 3 places into a spreadsheet, but because New Directions uses different measuring amounts, I put a formula into the empty column next to theirs so it will give me equivalent prices. (I think that was rather vague ... hope it made sense!)


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 22, 2015)

Soap Making Resource doesn't have a huge selection, but their prices are good and I've never been disappointed. Their basic shipping might be a bit slow, but I'm an "order it and forget it" kinda person - which is fun when things show up  If I am in a hurry I get expedited shipping.


----------



## Aline (Jan 22, 2015)

I really like Eden Botanicals. If I'm going to buy EOs I like to buy from a company that specializes in them...


----------



## TRBeck (Jan 23, 2015)

Liberty Naturals for most things.
NDA for a few items.
Eden for a couple specialty EOs/absolutes.

I have used Camden Grey but had a couple of so-so oils from them recently. I ordered from BB recently and can't complain about the two EOs I got.


----------



## Spicey477 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am curious on this too.  I am torn from a B&B makers pov.  I have purchased from NDA, WSP, BB and MMS for B&B making purposes.  I have been happy with all of those. I would like to purchase more "therapeutic" (I know that is a buzzword and possibly a fake thing but you know what I mean) blends like the Calming and Thieves blends to help my kids sleep (It's all the rage! :-o).  I don't plan on buying from one of the MLM companies, but what about Native American Nutritionals (still $$$ compared to the companies mentioned above) or Eden's Garden off of Amazon?  At least with Eden's Garden I would get super fast and cheap shipping compared to BB, for example.


----------



## abc (Feb 2, 2015)

You can make the blends yourself. There are plenty of blogs or Pinterest posts that have a master blend of the MLM's recipes. 

My vote is for Liberty Natural because I can pick it up.


----------

